
Show HN: Awesome idea for posting an email address - matt_the_bass
https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=ColinWright
======
greenyoda
Please review the "Show HN" guidelines:

" _Show HN is a way to share something that you 've made on Hacker News._"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
matt_the_bass
Well Colin made it and I was trying to highlight it. Perhaps remove the "show
HN" from the title? If so can a moderator edit that?

------
matt_the_bass
Colin’s idea of adding 1 to the username string is genious. Thanks Colin!

